# New Bolt+ Slow changing channels



## DerekSF (May 16, 2013)

I just upgraded from a Premiere XL4 to a Bolt+.
When I change channels the bar appears immediately, but the background remains black for a full 3 seconds before the channel appears. My Tivo Mini's now also take 3 seconds to change channels as well.

Is there any settings to fix this?

I've tried changing video resolution settings but that didn't help, and the fact that it's impacting my mini sounds like it could be something else.

I'm using Xfinity in Northern California with a Motorola M-Card.


----------



## PooperScooper (Aug 22, 2007)

Try powering off (and leave off) the Minis and see if it still happens on the Bolt+.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm seeing the same thing on my new Bolt+. I don't have any Minis. But I also have a Roamio Pro and I don't see this on the Roamio Pro - just the Bolt+.

I'm on Verizon FIOS and I'm using the same cablecard that worked find in my old TiVO.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Is the network pathway the same for both your Roamio Pro and y our Bolt+?

For example does one traverse a wireless bridge, or is one using MoCA and the other Ethernet?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Theyre both plugged into the same network switch (not MoCA)


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

bbrown9 said:


> Theyre both plugged into the same network switch (not MoCA)


Sorry, I confused your example with earlier post. So your case, the tuners are actually local to the unit (not using tuner over network). What does your signal strength and SNR look like on the diagnostic pages?


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

I am a bit late to this discussion, but I also am experiencing the same issue.
Bolt+
Network = Ethernet, Direct to router. Spectrum Cable, Tuning adapter, good SNR and signal strength.
Two Minis connected via ENet,
The delay happens on both Minis and on Bolt itself.
A clue might be that on my first setup with Bolt using an M-Card out of a Premier *before* Spectrum had done their pairing,
I did not have this problem. The channel changes were instantaneous on both the Bolt and the Minis.
As soon as they did their pairing and I restarted the Bolt, it began.
I have not yet reported this problem to Tivo C.S, just not ready for a run-around

Looking for someone to connect the dots.


----------



## Mattrik (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone found any answers on this topic?


----------



## WPv (Nov 15, 2017)

I just installed Bolt + and 2 Mini VOX devices. I have a 10/100/1000 network with Cat 6 cabling. My internet service runs at around 15 Mbps. My problem is changing channels on both Minis. The fastest change is around 5 seconds with times running up to 25 seconds. I have contacted TiVo to no avail. Any suggestions as to what to do next?


----------



## Mattrik (Nov 4, 2017)

I just had to take Tivo out of a customers home because of this issue. Hope some one gets on this issue. Can't sell some thing that takes this long to change channels.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My new Bolt takes 2-3 seconds to change the channel. While the Premiere it replaced was very fast. So I'm that very happy with they so called upgrade right now.


----------

